# SPECTRUM 2 (EXTREME PRIVACY) FOR ROOT USERS !



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

I have tested XPrivacy on my LG Spectrum VS93022A for some time. I found it to be a very polished app... you just need to go through all the modules to see how the exposed framework works.

*DESCRIPTION*:

XPrivacy can prevent applications from leaking privacy sensitive data. XPrivacy can restrict the categories of data an application can access. This is done by feeding an application with no or fake data. There are several data categories which can be restricted, for example contacts or location. For example, if you restrict access to contacts for an application, this will result in sending an empty contact list to the application. Similarly, restricting an application's access to your location will result in a fake location being sent to the application.

XPrivacy doesn't revoke (i.e. block) permissions from an application, which means that most applications will continue to work as before and won't force close. There are two exceptions to this; access to the internet and to external storage (typically an SD card) is restricted by denying access (revoking permissions). There is no other way to realize this, since these permissions are handled by Android in a special way. Android delegates handling of this permission to the underlying Linux network/file system. XPrivacy will fake offline (internet) and/or un-mounted (storage) state, but some applications try to access the internet/storage nevertheless, potentially resulting in crashes or error messages.

If restricting a category of data for an application results in problems for the application, it is possible to allow access to the data category again to solve the issue. By default, all newly installed applications will have no access to any data category at all, to prevent a new application from leaking sensitive data right after installation. Shortly after installing a new application, XPrivacy will ask which data categories you want the new application to have access to. XPrivacy comes with an application browser, which allows you to quickly enable or disable applications' access to a particular data category for example to view your calendar. It is also possible to edit all data categories for one application.

To help you identify potential data leaks, XPrivacy will monitor attempts made by all applications to access sensitive data. XPrivacy will display an orange warning triangle icon as soon as data of a data category has been used. If an application has requested Android permissions to access data in a data category, this will be displayed with a green key icon.

XPrivacy will also display if an application has internet access, indicating that the application poses a risk of sharing the data it obtains with an external server.

XPrivacy is built using the Xposed framework. XPrivacy taps into a vast number of carefully selected functions of Android through the Xposed framework. Depending on the function, XPrivacy conditionally skips execution of the original function (for example when an application tries to set a proximity alert) or alters the result of the original function (for example to return an empty message list).

*FEATURES*:

· Simple to use

· No need to patch anything (no source, no smali or anything else)

· For any (stock) variant of Android version 4.0, 4.1, 4.2, 4.3 or 4.4 (ICS, JellyBean)

· Newly installed applications are restricted by default

· Displays data actually used by an application

· Free and open source

*HOW TO VIDEO*:


ANDROID PRIVACY / XPRIVACY !

*REQUIREMENTS*:


Your device must be Rooted >Hot to Root the LG Spectrum 2 
Make a backup >How to install CWM Recovery

*DOWNLOADS*:


Install >XPrivacy Installer or >QR Code
Grant Super User Access
✓Make sure you have made a backup
✓I have enabled Unknown sources
Tap "Download/install Xposed"
Next your phones browser will open, scroll down to "For the framework" and tap on
It will start Downloading this >de.robv.android.xposed.installer_v21_77db90.apk and install it
Lauch the Xposed Installer, go to the "Framwork" section and click on "Install/Update"
Reboot

*MODULES*:


Start "Xposed Installer" app
Tap on "Downloads" and scroll down to "XPrivacy"
Next Download XPrivacy module
After you have installed, go to Modules and ✓
Reboot

*MY FAVORITE MODULES*:


Greenify
XPrivacy
XBlast Tools
XbatteryThemer
BootManager
Per App Hacking
ReceiverStop
Disable Google Network Location Consent
ClockColorChanger
NFC LockScreenOff
Master Key Multi-fix
RootCloak
Xposed Torch

*MASTER KEY EXPLOITS*:


Master key multi-fix "Module"
SRT AppScanner
Bluebox Security Scanner


*Here is a current list of restrictions that can be imposed*:

· Accounts (Google, Facebook, etc.)

· Browser (bookmarks / history)

· Calendar

· Calling (phone, SMS, MMS)

· Contacts

· Identification (device)

· Internet

· Location (fine/coarse)

· Media (audio, photo, video)

· Messages (SMS, MMS)

· Network (addresses)

· Phone (ID, numbers, calls)

· External storage (SD card)

· Shell (commands, superuser)

· System (installed apps)

· View (browser)

It's important to remember, XPrivacy is not a substitute for common sense, so readers are advised to remain cautious with potentially malicious software. All the same, this is a great tool for trying out apps without exposing things like your contact list and browser history to prying eyes.

It can also be helpful for reining in particularly data-hungry apps by shutting down their Internet access or blocking individual apps from abusing the GPS.

Again, the software is free to install, but donate a few dollars for the "Pro Version" or there is an XPrivacy Pro enabler on the Play Store, it allows users to import and export configurations across devices. Please remember to make backups and read all instructions carefully. Happy modding!


Also See >Essential Tips & Tricks






Please ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!​
Credit: rovo89


----------



## xXxGeek (Dec 3, 2012)

*EXTRA ANDROID SECURITY*​
*Enable Lock Screens**:* Under Settings\Security. Enable Face Unlock, Pattern, PIN, and Password to increase physical security to the device. Slide doesn't do much.
*Disable USB Debugging**:* Under Settings\USB debugging. When enabled, the data on mobile devices can be accessed without first passing a lock screen challenge unless Full Disk Encryption is also enabled.
*Enable Full Disk Encryption**:* Under Settings\Security. This will prevent even USB Debugging from bypassing the lock screen.
*Maintain Device Up-To-Date**:* Ensure the device is current with the latest official software. Unfortunately, users are largely at the behest of their carrier and cell phone manufacturer for this, but when you are finally prompted to upgrade your operating system, do so. Using only official software and keeping devices up-to-date is the best way to minimize vulnerabilities and increase security overall.
*Virtual Private Networks (VPN): *If you browse the internet on an Android smartphone on public Wi-Fi, then you are at risk. You might know about VPNs - Virtual Private Networks, but for one reason or another you don't use one. Being a mobile internet browser, you should be aware of the possibility of someone intercepting sensitive data that you transmit from your phone while browsing. VPN creates a virtual network of two or more servers over a public network. This allows you to browse the internet anonymously. It also allows you to bypass any firewalls which normally restrict the users on the public network. Most importantly, all of the information you transmit once connected to the VPN is encrypted, so any and all of the sensitive information you send or receive is no longer at risk of being intercepted and misused by others. See this link >VPN Services Using the LG Spectrum 2
*Secure Your Android Device with SecDroid**:* SecDroid achieves this by disabling several services on your device that most users will not require to be running all the time. These services include SSH, SSHD, Telnet NC (net cat), and Ping, to keep others from gaining access to your device via a remote terminal. SecDroid also disables Package Manager so that no apps can be installed remotely to your device (you can still install them from Market or using APK files directly on the device itself). Lastly, it also allows you to disable ADBD (the ADB service running on the device that allows you to connect to it through command line from a remote computer) until the next reboot.
SecDroid is currently in active development, and this is its first alpha release. The developer has also released the source code of SecDroid under the GPLv2 license. You can find more details and the download from this link xdadevelopers, also the Android Market.

*Extra Security:* With root privilege, a malware app can certainly do heavy damage, but it doesn't work like that.
Just because an app is on a rooted device, it doesn't mean it gets root privilege automatically. With modern rooting standards, you'll have to permit it. When an app requests root access, a pop-up from SuperUser or SuperSU app appears asking to allow it or not. If you don't know much about the app, simply block access. If you don't pay attention to this, you deserve to experience bad things.
Stick to official app stores. This is far less likely, but an attacker can also discover your PIN lock (which is necessary for him to root your phone) if you accidentally install a malicious app that records your personal data, including PIN. Most malicious apps are distributed through shady Chinese/Russian app stores; to be on the safe side stick to the
Android Market
GetJar
Amazon App Store

Always read through app permissions, as malicious apps typically make unusual requests. Most mobile security apps come with an app auditing feature to help you keep tabs on permission requests like
TrustGo Ad Detector
avast! Mobile Security
McAfee Antivirus & Security
Lookout Security & Antivirus
F-Secure Mobile Security


*BEST ANTIVIRUS*:


TrustGo protects you from today's most dangerous malware and viruses PLUS apps that can steal your personal privacy, identity and data. In addition, TrustGo offers "Find My Phone" features including remote location, lock, alarm and "Candid Camera" thief ID (via email), system tools and web browsing security...all in one totally Free package. 
TrustGo detects and removes all the latest malicious apps and viruses, and is the only security app that protects your privacy and data from High Risk apps that others miss.

Download >Antivirus & Mobile Security

*BEST APP LOCK*:


Protect Your Privacy.App Lock can lock SMS, Contacts, Gmail, Facebook, Gallery, Market, Settings, Calls and any app you choose, with abundant options, protecting your privacy.

Download >AppLock

​
Please ✓ "Like" If This Information was Helpful - Thanks!


----------

